# frog fish



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

this is a frogfish, i just thought it was freaky as hell, it was at the zoo


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

me what ..nice color


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

wha crazy sh*t, looks like an orange rock with a tail lol...


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

funky fish!!! looks like he's got arms! haha!


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

that is a cool fish


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

That thing's sweet. That'd be an awesome addition to any salt aquarium.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks just like the coral its sittin on


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

strange indeed


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thatd awesome i want one
dixon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i want one









with this baby


----------

